# Just Diagnosed with IBS D late last year, looking for advice



## ali_13 (Jun 1, 2014)

I was diagnosed with IBS D, around this time last year. It started off so suddenly, and the diarrhea was frequent. I was having to use the restroom up to 6 times before even leaving for work, mind you this is before I was diagnosed, or had made any diet changes. I was starting my day off with a big 'ol bowel stimulating coffee haha. I didn't have any idea what the hell could be wrong with me, I had been pretty regular my entire life, aside from when I would get very anxious, and feel the need to go, but it was nothing compared to the urgency I was now experiencing. I finally made an appointment with the doctors which was an ordeal in itself, by this point I had been experiencing symptoms for a few months and had developed anxiety over traveling any distance outside of the town I had grown up in (meaning I felt some level of comfort over knowing where every single bathroom was located). The doctor asked me an array of questions, we cut out gluten, dairy, and my stool was sent to a lab to be evaluated. After all of that, I was diagnosed with IBS. I didn't know what that entailed, I mean sure I had heard the term often, but never put much though into it. I was given a prescription for lomotil (only upon asking, doctors sometimes will only put in as much effort as you do) and was told to add fiber to my diet, that's about the extent of the "help" that I got from my doctor. I was astonished that she seemed so unwilling to help me when for me, my world felt like it was ending. I couldn't do much of anything anymore, even trips to trader joes a few miles away from home were intimidating. I figured I had to help myself, no one else would do the work to work with my body to find solutions to make life easier. I began doing a lot of only research into what foods people with IBS D usually handle well, as well as which foods had the fiber in 'em that I was needing. I have come a long way from the symptoms I was experiencing last year, but within these last few weeks things have been feeling more difficult again. I take probiotics every day, at this point i'm a junkie. I feel like since ordering and beginning to take the VSL though, my poo isn't feeling as solid, and I have had two VERY CLOSE calls. I'm sure you guys can relate to that terrifying feeling of thinking you might just crap your pants in public. So much is running through your head. For me it goes something like oh fuck. oh fuck. oh fuck. I don't think i'm gonna make it. No, it's okay Ali, stay calm. You got this girl. Okay, but if I don't got this am I just gonna sit in the grass while trying to act casual with crap in my pants and call a friend to bring me a change of cloths? I mean I can't walk home with poo stained pants!!! Yea, it's completely nerve racking, luckily I haven't had an accident, and I hope and pray that I will continue to make it to the bathroom on those really bad days. I eat pretty healthy, eating healthy actually makes me feel great, and I try to stick to an organic diet with limited red meat. When I eat fast food, i'm in trouble, and better plan on staying home for the entire next day. I have lately been reading about people with IBS D taking calcium supplements and having a really positive experience. If anyone is interested in exchanging helpful information I would really like that. I am just looking to meet some people who understand this issue. I have been with my boyfriend for a little over three years, but he lacks compassion, or understanding for my situation. Sometimes, he is actually somewhat of a bully when it comes to driving places which in turn makes my nerves WORSE! My friends try to understand, but they don't have much to offer except a sad looking face, and an apology which is not what i'm looking for. I feel really alone at times, and this has majorly affected my social life, and dreams of travel that I once held dear! I still try to get out with friends, but it takes much more planning now. I have noticed that power walking/running with my dog seems to help a little. There's no room for anxiety filled thoughts when you're working your butt off. I love my boyfriend, but i'll admit I have had thoughts of dating in the future, and the thoughts aren't very positive. How would a date go if I had to get up to poop 3-4 times? He would never want to see me again...Yes, IBS can be depressing but I really try my best to stay positive, and I count my blessings. This post has been a complete mess to read i'm sure, obviously I had to get some thoughts out! Thanks for reading, and feel open to contacting me.


----------

